# سؤال محيييرنى جداااا



## الجنتل المسلم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوتى
هناك سؤال محيرنى جدا ولا اجد له اجابة
فيا ريت من يملك الاجابة ان يمنحنى اياها له جزيل الشكر
انت تقولون ان المسيح هو الله وانه يملك صفات الوهية
اريد ايه واضحة و اؤكد واضحة من الانجيل
على ان المسيح هو الرب
وشكرا لكم​


----------



## strooong (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

*إقرأ الأنجيل أخي الحبيب ، ستجد عشرات الآيات تخاطب المسيح بقول ( يا رب ) و المسيح لم يكن يعترض فلماذا تعترض أنت ؟ 

بكل محبة : عليك أنت البحث عن الله و ليس نحن من نبحث لك عنه .

على كل حال للإخوة ربما رأي مختلف .*


----------



## املا (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

(( اجابه اليهود لا نرجمك للعمل الحسن بل للتجديف لانك و انت انسان تجعل نفسك الله ))

(( انتم تدعوني المعلم و الرب  و اصبتم فيما تقولون فهكذا انا ))

(( هو الذي في صوره الله لم يعد مساواته  لله غنيمه بل تجرد من ذاته متخذا صوره العبد  و صار على مثال البشر  و ظهر في هيئه انسان ))


----------



## Michael (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*



الجنتل المسلم قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتى
> 
> هناك سؤال محيرنى جدا ولا اجد له اجابة
> فيا ريت من يملك الاجابة ان يمنحنى اياها له جزيل الشكر
> ...


 


*1Ti 3:16 وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى: الله ظهر في الجسد، تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كرز به بين الأمم، أومن به في العالم، رفع في المجد.*

*Joh 14:9 قال له يسوع: «أنا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس! الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب؟*

*Joh 14:10 ألست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟ الكلام الذي أكلمكم به لست أتكلم به من نفسي لكن الآب الحال في هو يعمل الأعمال.*

*Joh 15:9 كما أحبني الآب كذلك أحببتكم أنا. اثبتوا في محبتي.*

*Mat 16:16 فأجاب سمعان بطرس: «أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي».*

*Mat 26:63 وأما يسوع فكان ساكتا. فسأله رئيس الكهنة: «أستحلفك بالله الحي أن تقول لنا: هل أنت المسيح ابن الله؟»*

*Luk 4:41 وكانت شياطين أيضا تخرج من كثيرين وهي تصرخ وتقول: «أنت المسيح ابن الله!» فانتهرهم ولم يدعهم يتكلمون لأنهم عرفوه أنه المسيح.*

*Joh 6:69 ونحن قد آمنا وعرفنا أنك أنت المسيح ابن الله الحي».*

*Joh 11:27 قالت له: «نعم يا سيد. أنا قد آمنت أنك أنت المسيح ابن الله الآتي إلى العالم».*

*Joh 17:3 وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية: أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته.*

*Act 16:31 فقالا: «آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص أنت وأهل بيتك».*

*Jud 1:17 وأما أنتم أيها الأحباء فاذكروا الأقوال التي قالها سابقا رسل ربنا يسوع المسيح.*

*Mat 3:17 وصوت من السماوات قائلا: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت».*

*Mat 17:5 وفيما هو يتكلم إذا سحابة نيرة ظللتهم وصوت من السحابة قائلا: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت. له اسمعوا».*

*Mar 1:11 وكان صوت من السماوات: «أنت ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت!».*

*Mar 12:29 فأجابه يسوع: «إن أول كل الوصايا هي: اسمع يا إسرائيل. الرب إلهنا رب واحد.*

*Joh 10:33 أجابه اليهود: «لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلها»*


*Joh 20:31 وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه.*

*Act 8:37 فقال فيلبس: «إن كنت تؤمن من كل قلبك يجوز». فأجاب: «أنا أومن أن يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله».*

*Act 28:31 كارزا بملكوت الله ومعلما بأمر الرب يسوع المسيح بكل مجاهرة بلا مانع.*

*Joh 20:27 ثم قال لتوما: «هات إصبعك إلى هنا وأبصر يدي وهات يدك وضعها في جنبي ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا».
Joh 20:28 أجاب توما: «ربي وإلهي».*

****للمزيد تفضلى يقراة الكتب المقدس****

للزيادة راجع : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=459382&postcount=8

*Rev 22:21 نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم. آمين.*​


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

نو نو نو 
لم اجد الاجابة الواضحة اين انتم اريد ايه لو واحدة تبين ان المسيح اله
وشكرا​انتم تقولون الاب وليس الله صح؟؟؟؟​


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> *1Ti 3:16 وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى: الله ظهر في الجسد، تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كرز به بين الأمم، أومن به في العالم، رفع في المجد.*
> اين كلمة اله؟؟؟؟
> *Joh 14:9 قال له يسوع: «أنا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس! الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب؟*
> هنا قلت قال له يسوع وليس قال الله لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



ابن الله وليس الله اين كلمة يسوع الله؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> *1Ti 3:16 وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى: الله ظهر في الجسد، تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كرز به بين الأمم، أومن به في العالم، رفع في المجد.*
> 
> *Joh 14:9 قال له يسوع: «أنا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس! الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب؟*
> 
> ...




وتقول ابن الله هل شرط ابن الاله ان يكون الها لا افهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## fredyyy (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

*الجنتل 

 مت 9:18  
وفيما هو يكلمهم بهذا اذا رئيس قد جاء فسجد له قائلا ان ابنتي الآن ماتت.لكن تعال وضع يدك عليها فتحيا.
 مت 8:2  
واذا ابرص قد جاء وسجد له قائلا يا سيد ان اردت تقدر ان تطهرني. 
مر 5:6 
فلما رأى يسوع من بعيد ركض وسجد له
 يو 9:38  
فقال أومن يا سيد. وسجد له

الميسح قَبِلَ السجود لة ......... إذاً هو الله

المسيح قام بعملية خلق ........ إذاً هو الله

المسيح مشى على الماء ....... إذاً هو الله

المسيح أمر الريح فأطاعته ...... إذاً هو الله*


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*



fredyyy قال:


> *الجنتل
> 
> مت 9:18
> وفيما هو يكلمهم بهذا اذا رئيس قد جاء فسجد له قائلا ان ابنتي الآن ماتت.لكن تعال وضع يدك عليها فتحيا.
> ...



وسليمان امر الريح فهل هو اله؟؟؟


----------



## Michael (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

يبدو انك لا تدرك ما هو سؤال او انك تريد نص على هواك

وان لم تامن بالكلام فأمن باعمالة

Joh 10:38  ولكن إن كنت أعمل *فإن لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالأعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب في وأنا فيه*».


وان لم تؤمن فقم بالتعليق على كل النصوص التى اوردته وليس انصاص منها




الجنتل المسلم قال:


> وسليمان امر الريح فهل هو اله؟؟؟


 

سليمان لم يامر الريح بل الرب يسوع المسيح هو الذى امر الريح

Mat 7:22  كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين *وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة؟*

وكما هو الحال مع بطرس عندما امر بطرس الرجل ان يقوم ويمشى

Act 3:6  *فقال بطرس*: «ليس لي فضة ولا ذهب ولكن الذي لي فإياه أعطيك: *باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري قم وامش*».

وكما كما هو الحال مع بولس الشياطين ان يخرجوا

Act 16:18  وكانت تفعل هذا أياما كثيرة. *فضجر بولس* والتفت إلى الروح وقال: «*أنا آمرك باسم يسوع المسيح أن تخرج منها*». فخرج في تلك الساعة.

وكما حدث بالعهد القديم مع موسى

سلام ونعمة


----------



## fredyyy (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

*سجد له ولكن هل احياها *

*اليك النص :*

*18 وفيما هو يكلمهم بهذا اذا رئيس قد جاء فسجد له قائلا ان ابنتي الآن ماتت.لكن تعال وضع يدك عليها فتحيا.*
*19 فقام يسوع وتبعه هو وتلاميذه.*
*25 فلما اخرج الجمع دخل وامسك بيدها.فقامت الصبية.*
*26 فخرج ذلك الخبر الى تلك الارض كلها*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*هناك ناس يسجدون للشجر فهل هي اله ؟*

*وهل المسيح شجرة ؟ !!*


----------



## Kiril (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

متي 26
63 واما يسوع فكان ساكتا.فاجاب رئيس الكهنة وقال له استحلفك بالله الحي ان تقول لنا هل انت المسيح ابن الله. 64 قال له يسوع انت قلت.وايضا اقول لكم من الآن تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة وآتيا على سحاب السماء. 65 فمزّق رئيس الكهنة حينئذ ثيابه قائلا قد جدّف.ما حاجتنا بعد الى شهود.ها قد سمعتم تجديفه. 66 ماذا ترون.فاجابوا وقالوا انه مستوجب الموت


----------



## Kiril (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

لو 4: 41 وكانت شياطين ايضا تخرج من كثيرين وهي تصرخ وتقول انت المسيح ابن الله.فانتهرهم ولم يدعهم يتكلمون لانهم عرفوه انه المسيح 
لو كان نبي ما كان أسكتهم


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> يبدو انك لا تدرك ما هو سؤال او انك تريد نص على هواك
> لا لا اريد نص على هواي بل اية وحيدة تقول ان المسيح هو الخالق؟؟؟؟​وان لم تامن بالكلام فأمن باعمالة
> 
> Joh 10:38  ولكن إن كنت أعمل *فإن لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالأعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب في وأنا فيه*».
> ...



اريد جواب ولو بايه تخاطب المسيح بقول يا ربي او يا الهي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## sant felopateer (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

*+
بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد.امين

سلام لك يا جنتل مسلم،،

احب اضيف بعض الايات من رسالة بولس الى كرونثوس الاولى:
+ نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح. (1كو 3:1)
+ اشكر الهي في كل حين من جهتكم على نعمة الله المعطاة لكم في يسوع المسيح.(1كو 1:4)
+حتى انكم لستم ناقصين في موهبة ما و انتم متوقعون استعلان ربنا يسوع المسيح. (1كو 7:1)
+ الذي سيثبتكم ايضا الى النهاية بلا لوم في يوم ربنا يسوع المسيح.(1كو 8:1)
امين هو الله الذي به دعيتم الى شركة ابنه يسوع المسيح ربنا.(1كو 9:1)*


----------



## sant felopateer (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*



الجنتل المسلم قال:


> اريد جواب ولو بايه تخاطب المسيح بقول يا ربي او يا الهي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



*+
بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد.امين
سلام لك يا جنتل مسلم،،
انت تطلب اية حسناً خذ هذه الاية و بمشيئة الرب تغطى شكوكك:
اولا اشكر الهي بيسوع المسيح من جهة جميعكم ان ايمانكم ينادى به في كل العالم.(رو 8:1)
  فان الله الذي اعبده بروحي في انجيل ابنه شاهد لي كيف بلا انقطاع اذكركم.(رو 9:1)
*


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

+
بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد.امين
سلام لك يا جنتل مسلم،،
انت تطلب اية حسناً خذ هذه الاية و بمشيئة الرب تغطى شكوكك:
اولا اشكر الهي بيسوع المسيح من جهة جميعكم ان ايمانكم ينادى به في كل العالم.(رو 8:1) لماذا بيسوع وليس يسوع هنا الباء للتقليل؟؟؟​فان الله الذي اعبده بروحي في انجيل ابنه شاهد لي كيف بلا انقطاع اذكركم.(رو 9:1) من هو الله هنا وهل شرط ابن الله الها؟؟​


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*



sant felopateer قال:


> *+
> بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد.امين
> 
> سلام لك يا جنتل مسلم،،
> ...



مرة تقول ربنا ومرة تقول ابنه يسوع المسيحربنا لماذا هل ابن الاه الها وابن النبي نبيا؟؟؟؟​


----------



## sant felopateer (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

*+
بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد.امين
سلام لك يا جنتل مسلم،،

هذه ايات من رسالة بولس الى اهل رومية،،
+

 4- كما اختارنا فيه قبل تاسيس العالم لنكون قديسين و بلا لوم قدامه في المحبة.
 5- اذ سبق فعيننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته.
 6- لمدح مجد نعمته التي انعم بها علينا في المحبوب.
 7- الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا حسب غنى نعمته.
 8- التي اجزلها لنا بكل حكمة و فطنة.
 9- اذ عرفنا بسر مشيئته حسب مسرته التي قصدها في نفسه.
 10- لتدبير ملء الازمنة ليجمع كل شيء في المسيح ما في السماوات و ما على الارض في ذاك.
 11- الذي فيه ايضا نلنا نصيبا معينين سابقا حسب قصد الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب راي مشيئته.
 12- لنكون لمدح مجده نحن الذين قد سبق رجاؤنا في المسيح.
 13- الذي فيه ايضا انتم اذ سمعتم كلمة الحق انجيل خلاصكم الذي فيه ايضا اذ امنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس.
 14- الذي هو عربون ميراثنا لفداء المقتنى لمدح مجده. (اف من اية 3 الى 14:1)

و هذه اية من سفر معلمنا يوحنا البشير بركاته معنا امين:
فجاءت مريم المجدلية و اخبرت التلاميذ انها رات الرب و انه قال لها هذا.(يو 18:20)

عزيزى،،
ابن الله يعنى من الله و ينتمى كلياً الى الله 
كابن النيل (اللفظ الذى يدعى على احمد شوقى) هل النيل ولد احمد؟ لا لا بل يسمونه لانه ينتمى الى النيل
و دعى المسيح فى الانجيل لقبين:
1) ابن الله:
كاية 
"و انا قد رايت و شهدت ان هذا هو ابن الله." (يو 34:1)
يعنى انه من الله

2) ابن الانسان:
كاية
"و حينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء و حينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الارض و يبصرون ابن الانسان اتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة و مجد كثير." (مت 30:24)

و ابن الانسان تعنى ان له جسد كاى انسان لكن لاهوته لازال فى الجسد*


----------



## Ramzi (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

يا المسلم الجنتل
لقد قالوا لك افراد المنتدى كل ما هو واضح ولا شك فيه
ولكنك لا تريد ان تستقبل
المسيح هو الله من خلال الكتاب المقدس
لو قراته من كل قلبك لرأيت ذلك .. وانت سوف تثبت لنفسك ن المسيح هو ربنا


----------



## sant felopateer (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

*+
بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد.امين
سلام لك،،



			لماذا بيسوع وليس يسوع هنا الباء للتقليل؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الباء هنا تعنى ببركة يسوع من الله و حين قال هنا بولس "الهي بيسوع المسيح"
اعترف بشكر الله على وجود المسيح مثلاً: اشكرك يا رب بنعمتى هذه.



			فان الله الذي اعبده بروحي في انجيل ابنه شاهد لي كيف بلا انقطاع اذكركم.(رو 9:1) من هو الله هنا وهل شرط ابن الله الها؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ارجو يا اخى ان تقرا عبارة:" انجيل ابنه" و هنا يؤكد ان بدون انجيل ابنه فلا يكتمل الايمان. ثم بكلمة"فى" اوضح ان الله من انجيل هو اله الحق.*


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

+
بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد.امين
سلام لك يا جنتل مسلم،،

هذه ايات من رسالة بولس الى اهل رومية،،
+

4- كما اختارنا فيه قبل تاسيس العالم لنكون قديسين و بلا لوم قدامه في المحبة.
5- اذ سبق فعيننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته.
6- لمدح مجد نعمته التي انعم بها علينا في المحبوب.
7- الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا حسب غنى نعمته.
8- التي اجزلها لنا بكل حكمة و فطنة.
لماذا لم يقل ربي اجزلها؟؟؟ بل يخاطب بضمير لمن يعود هذا الضمير؟؟؟؟​9- اذ عرفنا بسر مشيئته حسب مسرته التي قصدها في نفسه.
10- لتدبير ملء الازمنة ليجمع كل شيء في المسيح ما في السماوات و ما على الارض في ذاك.
وهنا ايضا اعود واكرر المسيح وليس ربي لماذا يا اخوتى؟؟؟​11- الذي فيه ايضا نلنا نصيبا معينين سابقا حسب قصد الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب راي مشيئته.
12- لنكون لمدح مجده نحن الذين قد سبق رجاؤنا في المسيح.
13- الذي فيه ايضا انتم اذ سمعتم كلمة الحق انجيل خلاصكم الذي فيه ايضا اذ امنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس.
14- الذي هو عربون ميراثنا لفداء المقتنى لمدح مجده. (اف من اية 3 الى 14:1)

و هذه اية من سفر معلمنا يوحنا البشير بركاته معنا امين:
فجاءت مريم المجدلية و اخبرت التلاميذ انها رات الرب و انه قال لها هذا.(يو 18:20)

اوك رات الرب من هو لم تحدد بقول انها رات ربكم المسيح؟؟؟؟​عزيزى،،
ابن الله يعنى من الله و ينتمى كلياً الى الله 
اوك ولكن هل شرط ان يكون الها؟لا لا لا​كابن النيل (اللفظ الذى يدعى على احمد شوقى) هل النيل ولد احمد؟ لا لا بل يسمونه لانه ينتمى الى النيل
و دعى المسيح فى الانجيل لقبين:
1) ابن الله:
كاية 
"و انا قد رايت و شهدت ان هذا هو ابن الله." (يو 34:1)
يعنى انه من الله

2) ابن الانسان:
كاية
"و حينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء و حينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الارض و يبصرون ابن الانسان اتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة و مجد كثير." (مت 30:24)

و ابن الانسان تعنى ان له جسد كاى انسان لكن لاهوته لازال فى الجسد 
كيف يكون ابن الله وابن الانسان بنفس الوقت؟؟؟؟​


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*



sant felopateer قال:


> *+
> بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد.امين
> سلام لك،،
> 
> ...


كم انجيل وكم مرجع لديكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل الايمان يكتمل بنص فقط؟؟؟؟​


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

يا المسلم الجنتل
لقد قالوا لك افراد المنتدى كل ما هو واضح ولا شك فيه
ولكنك لا تريد ان تستقبل
المسيح هو الله من خلال الكتاب المقدس
لو قراته من كل قلبك لرأيت ذلك .. وانت سوف تثبت لنفسك ن المسيح هو ربنا 

لماذ انا اللى اقراه انت اولى بقراته اقراه خيي واعطنى ايه وحيدة تقول ان المسيح هو الله؟؟؟؟؟

والقراءة تكون بالعقل والتفكر وليس بالقلب؟؟؟؟​


----------



## sant felopateer (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

*+
بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد.امين




			لماذا لم يقل ربي اجزلها؟؟؟ بل يخاطب بضمير لمن يعود هذا الضمير؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزى،،
لاهوت الله لا ينتهى فى ناسوت المسيح بل نحن نقول الله المتجسد و بما ان الله تجسد ليس يعنى قد انتهى لاهوته لا يا صديقى،، فالله كالشمس اذا انزلنا الشمس على الارض ستفرقع الارض لكن اذا بعث من هذا الشمس نور لكى يتمم واجب معين و هو الفداء اذاً انه ينتمى الى الله كما كلمة اجزلها جاءت بعدها لنا يعنى ضمير يعود الى الرب و لنا هى المفعول به.




			وهنا ايضا اعود واكرر المسيح وليس ربي لماذا يا اخوتى؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لماذا يا اخى؟
هل هناك انسان يفعل معجزات دون صلاة؟ هل هناك انسان يقوم الاموات بفعل او بقول؟ هل هناك انسان حكيم و لم يخطأ ابداً؟
عزيزى،، ساطرح عليك سؤال
هل قرات الانجيل لكى تحكم؟ هل قرات انجيل متى او لوقا او يوحنا او مرقس؟ 
و انتبه لعبارة:



			لتدبير ملء الازمنة ليجمع كل شيء في المسيح ما في السماوات و ما على الارض في ذاك[/
QUOTE]
كل شىء فى المسيح ، اعتقد واضحة.




			اوك رات الرب من هو لم تحدد بقول انها رات ربكم المسيح؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تفضل يا اخى القصة كاملة:
11- اما مريم فكانت واقفة عند القبر خارجا تبكي و فيما هي تبكي انحنت الى القبر.
 12- فنظرت ملاكين بثياب بيض جالسين واحدا عند الراس و الاخر عند الرجلين حيث كان جسد يسوع موضوعا.
 13- فقالا لها يا امراة لماذا تبكين قالت لهما انهم اخذوا سيدي و لست اعلم اين وضعوه.
 14- و لما قالت هذا التفتت الى الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا و لم تعلم انه يسوع.
 15- قال لها يسوع يا امراة لماذا تبكين من تطلبين فظنت تلك انه البستاني فقالت له يا سيد ان كنت انت قد حملته فقل لي اين وضعته و انا اخذه.
 16- قال لها يسوع يا مريم فالتفتت تلك و قالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم.
 17- قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الى ابي و لكن اذهبي الى اخوتي و قولي لهم اني اصعد الى ابي و ابيكم و الهي و الهكم.
 18- فجاءت مريم المجدلية و اخبرت التلاميذ انها رات الرب و انه قال لها هذا.




			اوك ولكن هل شرط ان يكون الها؟لا لا لا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزى،، عندما ينتمى شخص الى الله يكون الله كيف اليك المثل
اذا هناك علبة عصير كبيرة و سبيت العصير فى كوب 
فهل العصير كله انتهى فى الكوب مع العلبة اكبر من الكوب؟
هل العصير فى الكوب ليس من نفس العصير فى العلبة؟
بماذا تدعى هذه كوب؟




			كيف يكون ابن الله وابن الانسان بنفس الوقت؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بجسد انسان و عقل و كلمة الله و متحدين مع بعض مع كون الله غير محدودد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## sant felopateer (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*



الجنتل المسلم قال:


> كم انجيل وكم مرجع لديكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل الايمان يكتمل بنص فقط؟؟؟؟​


*
عزيزى،، 
انت تنكر كلمة المسيح فى كل العبارات السابقة لكن اذا وجود المسيح متاثراً بوجود الله فاذاً هناك شىء ليس عادى بالمسيح لكى يكون الله ابنه المسيح ثم تدور فكرة عقيدتنا ان ابن الله هو المسيح الذى ينتمى الى الله و لاهوته هو لاهوت الله فدانا و الله و المسيح و الروح القدس واحد فى اللاهوت و فى الجوهر لكن ذواتهم ليس كبعضها و انت انتقلت لفكرة الثالوث و التوحيد ستجدها مكررة هنا فى المنتدى عشرات المرات فى الرد على الشبهات. لدينا انجيل واحد و ايماننا اكتمل بقول المسيح:
19- فاذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع الامم و عمدوهم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس.
 20- و علموهم ان يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به و ها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر امين(مت 19-20:28)*


----------



## sant felopateer (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

*+
بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد.امين
عزيزى ردك مع اخ رامزى الحبيب كان صعباً و دعنى ارد بنيابة عنه لانك غلطان....



			لماذ انا اللى اقراه انت اولى بقراته اقراه خيي واعطنى ايه وحيدة تقول ان المسيح هو الله؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نحن ليس عندنا اية واحدة بل عندنا انجيل بالكامل من اول التكوين الى سفر رؤيا يوحنا يثبت الوهية المسيح و اذا انت لم تقراه فما غلطتنا 
اقرا انجيل متى و اتحداك ان تثبت غير ذلك



			والقراءة تكون بالعقل والتفكر وليس بالقلب؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزى الدين يفهم بالروح ليس بالعقل لان عقلنا محدودد و الله اعطانا العقل لفهم امورنا و التفكير فيها لكن عندما نريد ان نفهم الله فماذا يكون عقلنا امام عقل الله؟!!
اذا وجد الانسان بروحانية فى دينه فاكيد الله جذب روحه و من العجيب اننا نرى اذا ارتبطنا بالله نجد اننا نفهم مجده و لاهوته بمنظار الروح و ليس العقل.
ماذا بالحرى عندك الروح ام الدنيا التى تسميه عقل و فهم؟*


----------



## sant felopateer (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

*اعلم انك ستسألنى عن عبارة:



			قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الى ابي و لكن اذهبي الى اخوتي و قولي لهم اني اصعد الى ابي و ابيكم و الهي و الهكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


المسيح قال هنا اصعد و هذه الكلمة هى فعل
 فكيف يقوم انسان من الاموات و يصعد بارادته؟
و ادعك مع تفاسير الاباء:


القديس أغسطينوس

v على حسب ظني أن هذه المرأة أرادت أن تأتلف به أيضًا كائتلافها به من قبل، ومن فرحها به لم تدرك فيه أمرًا عظيمًا، إذ كان أفضل حالاً في ذات جسده بمقدارٍ كثيرٍ، فإذ حجزها عن هذه المهمة رفع أفكارها حتى تنظر إليه بأوفر خشوعٍ وأجزله، فمعنى قوله: "لا تلمسيني" هو لا تقتربي مني كالحال السابق.

v بينما رأيناه على الصليب وحيدًا، لا نراه هكذا بعد، بل يظهر وسط اخوته. في يوم قيامته قدم الرسالة المفرحة: "اذهبي إلى اخوتي وقولي لهم إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم" (يو 17:20). نسمعه يخاطب تلاميذه كاخوته وذلك في يوم قيامته المجيدة بعدما اجتاز آلامه. فإننا إذ نتقدس بعمله الخلاصي (آلام الصليب)، ليس فقط لا يخجل بل يُسر جدًا أن يدعوهم هكذا "اخوته" (عب 12:2).

v يقول العريس: إن كنت ترغب أن تُفتح الباب وأن ترتفع أبواب نفسك ليدخل ملك المجد، يلزمك أن تقبل اشتياقاتي في نفسك. كما يقول الإنجيلي: "من يصنع مشيئة أبي الذي في السماوات هو أخي وأختي وأمي" (مت 50:12). يليق بك أن تقترب إلى الحق، وتصير شريكه حتى لا تنفصل عنه.

القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص

v "اذهبي إلى اخوتي، وقولي لهم: "إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم، وإلهي وإلهكم". مع أنه لم يكن قد اقترب صعوده ليتحقق فورًا، إنما يتم ذلك بعد أربعين يومًا، فلماذا قال هذا؟ رغبة في أن يرفع أذهانهم، ويحثهم بأنه سيرحل إلى السماوات.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

v عندما يذهب (إلى أبيه) حاملاً الغلبة والنصرات بجسده القائم من الأموات... عندئذ تقول بعض القوات: "من ذا الآتي من أدوم بثيابٍ حمرٍ من بصرة، هذا البهي بملابسه؟" (إش ٦٣: ١). والمرافقون له يقولون للمقيمين عند أبواب السماء: "ارتفعي أيتها الأبواب ليدخل ملك المجد" (مز ٢٤: ٧). وإذ يستفسرون بالأكثر، أقول، إذ يروا يمينه بآثار دمه، وكل جسمه وقد امتلأ بالجراحات يقولون: "ما بال لباسك محمر وثيابك كدائس المعصرة؟" يجيب: "لقد حطمتهم ومزقتهم قطعاً" (راجع إش ٦٣: ٢-٣).

العلامة أوريجينوس

v سألها ألا تلمسه لأنه لم يصعد بعد، حتى تلمسه بعد صعوده، إذ يُعد لها أمجادًا عظيمة، فتلمس ما لا يمكن لمسه بالأيدي، وترى ما لم تستطع رؤيته هنا. ولعله يخبرها ألا تلمسه بمعنى لا تعودي تحسبينني بشريًا مجردًا، بل أنا القدوس. ارفعي قلبك وفكرك إلى السماويات، واطلبيني هناك، لأني صاعد إلى أبي الذي لم أتركه قط ولا انفصل عنه. أنا أقيمك واصعد بك إلى عرشي!

السبب أنه لا يُلمس كما في هذه الكلمات: "لأني لم أصعد بعد إلى أبي"... فالقلب الذي لا يؤمن بمساواته للآب، يبقى الرب بالنسبة له غير صاعد بعد إلى أبيه. فمن يؤمن أنه شريك مع الآب في السرمدية هو وحده يلمسه... لأني صرت إنسانًا فهو إلهي، ولأنكم قد تحررتم من الخطأ فهو إلهكم. أنه أبي وإلهي بطريقة متمايزة عنكم، إذ ولدني بكوني الله قبل الدهور، ولكنه خلقني كإنسانٍ في ملء الزمان.

البابا غريغوريوس (الكبير)

v لئلا يظن أحد في بساطة أو عن سرعة خاطر مع عناد أن في قول المسيح: "أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم" أنه مساوٍ في الكرامة مع الأبرار، لهذا يجدر بنا أن نصنع تمييزًا. وهو أن اسم "الآب" هو واحد "أي آب لابن واحد"، أما عمله فمتعدد "أي يعطى البنوة بالتبني لكثيرين". وإذ يعلم المسيح نفسه هذا قال في عصمة عن الخطأ: "أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم"، ولم يقل: "أبينا"، بل ميز بينهما.

قال أولاً بما يليق به: "إلى أبي" الذي هو بالطبيعة، وبعد ذلك أضاف: "وأبيكم" الذي هو بالبنوة. لأنه مهما بلغ سمو الامتياز الذي تقبلناه بقولنا في صلواتنا: "أبانا الذي في السماوات"، إلا أن العطية هي من قبيل محبة اللٌه المترفقة. فنحن ندعوه أبًا، ليس لأننا وُلدنا بالطبيعة من أبينا السماوي، بل انتقلنا من حالة العبودية إلى البنوة بنعمة الآب خلال الابن والروح القدس. لقد سمح لنا أن ننطق بهذا من قبيل محبة اللٌه المترفقة غير المنطوق بها.

v لئلا يُظن أنه من جانب ما هو آب للابن وللخليقة معًا صنع المسيح تمييزًا كما يلي. إنه لم يقل: "اصعد إلى أبينا" لئلا تصير الخليقة شريكة للابن الوحيد (على مستواه الطبيعي) بل قال: "أبي وأبيكم" أي هو أبي بالطبيعة وأبوكم بالتبني.

القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي

v إن كنت تطلبه بين الكائنات الأرضية كما طلبَته مريم المجدلية، احذر لئلا يقول لك ما قاله لها: "لا تلمسيني، لأني لم أصعد بعد إلى أبي وأبيكم" (17). فإن أبوابك ضيقة، لا يمكن أن ترتفع فلا تقدر الدخول فيها. اذهب في طريقك إلى اخوتي، أي إلى الأبواب الدهرية هذه إذ ترى يسوع ترتفع... أبدية هي أبواب الكنيسة، هذه التي يشتهي النبي أن يعلن فيها تسابيح المسيح، قائلاً: "لكي أخبر بكل تسابيحك في أبواب ابنة صهيون" (مز 14:9).

v يكشف ابن اللَّه الفارق بين الولادة والنعمة عندما يقول: "لم أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم، وإلهي وإلهكم". إذ لم يقل: "لم أصعد إلى أبينا وإلهنا"... التمييز علامة الفارق، إذ ذاك الذي هو أب المسيح هو خالقنا.

v غاية المسيح في التجسد أن يهيئ لنا الطريق إلى السماء.

v حقًا قال لمريم المجدلية: "لا تلمسيني" (17)، لكن هذا الطاهر لم يقل: "لأني طاهر"، فهل تتجاسر يا نوفيتان Novatian وتقول إنك طاهر، بينما حتى إن كنت طاهرًا بأعمالك فبقولك هذا تُحسب غير طاهرٍ؟
*


----------



## Michael (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

يا مسلم جنل 

ترى هل قرات ما اوردتة لك من نصوص من الكتاب المقدس؟؟

كلا انت لم تفعل

انت اخدت ما تريد وعلقت علية وبجهلك وعدم قدرتك على الرد تجاهلت النصوص الاخرى الواضحة وضوح الشمس ولذلك قلت لك ما هو موجود بالمشاركة الموجودة بالرابط التالى والذى ايضا تجاهلتة http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=461584&postcount=10

المهم



> لا لا اريد نص على هواي بل اية وحيدة تقول ان المسيح هو الخالق؟؟؟؟


 
تفضل بقراة هذا الموضوع الذى بة اجابة لسؤالك

*سؤال عن الخلق*





الجنتل المسلم قال:


> اريد جواب ولو بايه تخاطب المسيح بقول يا ربي او يا الهي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


 
كما قلت يبدو انك لم تقرى ما اوردتة انا من نصوص

فهو موجود بالمشاركة رقم http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=461318&postcount=4 وهنا اقتبس لك النص الذى علية تبتنى تساؤلك

*Joh 20:27 ثم قال لتوما: «هات إصبعك إلى هنا وأبصر يدي وهات يدك وضعها في جنبي ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا».*
*Joh 20:28 أجاب توما: «ربي وإلهي».* 



> اوك وسليمان كلم الطيور وله الكثير من المعجزات وامر الريح فهل هو اله؟؟؟


 
اعطنى النصوص الذى تبنى عليها ادعائك الكاذب

فكما قلت لك بالمشاركة التالية التى لم تجب عليها صراحة وتسالت ودمجت فيها سؤالك بطريقة ملتوية 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=461584&postcount=10



> وهنا ايضا يسوع المسيح وليس الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد

*وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى: الله ظهر في الجسد، تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كرز به بين الأمم، أومن به في العالم، رفع في المجد.*


اى ان يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد

حبيبى جنتل مسلم احنا هنا مش بنلعب لعبة الكلمات المتقاطعة وعندنا عدد من الخانات الفارغة نملا كما تريد انت وتهوى

ترى اسألك سؤال

هل كل من يقول على نفسة اله يكون اله؟؟

كلا بالطبع ولذلك قال لنا رب المجد يسوع المسيح

Joh 10:38 ولكن إن كنت أعمل *فإن لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالأعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب في وأنا فيه*».

نقطة اخرى ذكر بالقران الكريم ان فرعون قال انة ربكم الاعلى فها هو نطقها اذن اذهب واعبد فرعون

فَقَالَ أَنَا رَبُّكُمُ الْأَعْلَى [النازعات : 24]
التفسير للمسير : فقال: أنا ربكم الذي لا ربَّ فوقه،
التفسير للجلالين : 24 - (فقال أنا ربكم الأعلى) لا رب فوقي

ترى هل يا مسلم انت اتيت بتفاسير لنصوص كتابنا ام انك تحاسب كتابنا على هواكم؟؟


تفضل اقرى الكتاب التالي لان فيها تفاصيل اكثر واكثر واكثر وبدقة اقوى وان لم تقرى فانت لا ترغب بمعرفة اجابة بل فقط ترغب بالمماطلة 





> *هل المسيح هو الله؟ أم ابن الله؟ أم هو بشر؟*
> *في هذا الكتاب** :الله الكائن الأبدىأ- أهيه فى الترجمات المختلفة ب- أهيه فى الفكر اليهودى جـ- أهيه الكائن فى العهد الجديد د- أهيه الكائن وأباء الكنيسة / يهو رب العالمين 1- أصل الأسم يهوه 2- قداسة الأسم يهوه 3- ياه تصغير يهوه 4- أسماء الله العامة ويهوه / أسم يهوه أولاً: أسم يهوه يحمل جميع صفات الذات الإلهية ثانياً: أسم يهوه وترجماته المختلفة / يسوع ويهوه أولاً: أسم يسوع ثانياً: يسوع هو محور الإيمان وموضوعه / يسوع المسيح هو الكائن السرمدى1- أقوال يسوع المسيح عن كونه السرمدى2- أقوال رسل المسيح عن كونه السرمدى / يسوع.. رب العالمين أولاً: الرب (رب الكل) ثانياً: يسوع.. رب المجد / ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب أولاً: يهوه ثانياً: يسوع / أنا.. أنا يهوه "أنا هو" 1- يهوه وأنا هو 2- يسوع وأنا هو 3- الخلاصة الرب يسوع هو يهوه / هل المسيح هو الله فى العهدين 1- العهد القديم يعلن لاهوت المسيح 2- المسيح هو "إله، الإله، الله" فى العهد الجديد / المسيح هو الله أم هو ابن الله؟/ ا هل المسيح ابن الله حقيقة أم مجازاً؟أ- أبناء الله فى العهد القديم ب- أبناء الله فى العهد الجديد جـ- بنوة المسيح لله – لاهوته د- المسيح ابن الله فى الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة / المسيح هو الله أم هو بشر؟ ابن الله أم ابن إنسان؟1- تجسد الكلمة "ابن الله وأحتجاب لاهوته 2- من هو ابن الإنسان *
> *
> 
> *​


 
انصحك حتى بقرائة العناوين التى موجودة بالكتاب ففيها مفاجاة كبيرة لك




سلام ونعمة


----------



## fredyyy (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

*لا لا اريد نص على هواي بل اية وحيدة تقول ان المسيح هو الخالق ؟*


*مرة أخرى 

(أنظر الى المسيح ولا ُتعطي له ظهرك)

اذا عبر ملك عظيم على مكان 

في وجود إثنان واحد ينظر اليه ... والآخر أعطاه ظهره

تُرى من سيرى الملك وينحني إحتراماَ له ؟؟

إذا تقابلت مع المسيح يوماَ

فلن يقول لك أنا الله أعبدني

لكنك ستجد نفسك ساجداَ له ..... لأنه الله

(هل تقول لأولادك .... أنا بابا ... أنا بابا ..... في كل مرة تدخل فيها البيت) *


----------



## Kiril (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

ليه مكابر يا راجل؟


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

مرة أخرى 

(أنظر الى المسيح ولا ُتعطي له ظهرك)
لماذا لم يقل انظر الى الله​
اذا عبر ملك عظيم على مكان 

في وجود إثنان واحد ينظر اليه ... والآخر أعطاه ظهره

تُرى من سيرى الملك وينحني إحتراماَ له ؟؟

إذا تقابلت مع المسيح يوماَ
وهنا ايضا يجب ان يقول اذا تقبلت مع الله؟؟؟​
فلن يقول لك أنا الله أعبدني

لكنك ستجد نفسك ساجداَ له ..... لأنه الله

(هل تقول لأولادك .... أنا بابا ... أنا بابا ..... في كل مرة تدخل فيها البيت) هههههههههههههههههههههههه وهل تشبه المسيح عليه السلام بذلك؟؟؟
وهل كل من نسجد لهم هم الهه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Michael (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

*جننل المسلم *

*اراك تجاهلت مشاركتى جملا وتفصيلا*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=462230&postcount=29*

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Michael (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

جنتل مسلم رجاء عدم الاستخفاف بالمحاورين تريد الحوار بأدب غير ذلك توقف عن الكتابة.

انقد بأدب واحترام.

سلام ونعمة


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

مرحبا خيي ميشيل 
ههههههههههههههههه انا لم اتجاهل شيء
وانا لا اريد ان اقرء ما منعنى نبيي عليه الصلاة والسلام من قرائته
اليس اولى بك ان تقراه انت؟؟؟؟
ابقى اقراه حبيبي على راحتك واعطنى الايه الواضحة​ التى تقول ان المسيح هو الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> جنتل مسلم رجاء عدم الاستخفاف بالمحاورين تريد الحوار بأدب غير ذلك توقف عن الكتابة.
> 
> انقد بأدب واحترام.
> 
> سلام ونعمة



انا لم استخف باحد ارجو منك حبيبى ان تعطينى الايه يلا ورينى همتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وانا مؤدب ان قلت نعم او لا لان نبيي محمد عليه السلام وعيسى عليه السلام والنبياء جميعا صاحبو الاخلاق​


----------



## Michael (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*



الجنتل المسلم قال:


> مرحبا خيي ميشيل
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه انا لم اتجاهل شيء
> وانا لا اريد ان اقرء ما منعنى نبيي عليه الصلاة والسلام من قرائته
> ...


 
مسلم

طالما انت لا تريد القراة ولا تريد استعمال عقلك ومغلق قلبك اذن لماذا انت حائر؟؟ ويحيرك اجابة هذا السؤال ؟؟

تفضل الجميع واجابك وبجهلك لم تستطع انت او غيرك عن الرد بما اوردناة سطراً سطراً

نحن لم نعطك اية بل طنا من الايات وهنالك غيرها الكثير جداجدا 

الكتاب الذى انت لم تحاول ان تفتحة حتى لعدم قدرتك على الرد علية هو اكبر دليل على غلاظة قلبك وقصر تفكيرك

سؤالك ليس لعبة كلمات متقاطعة تطلب الاية فنفصلها لك تضع مربعات ونحن نملأئها كما ترغب انت وتهوى 

اوضحت لك تخبطك الكبير جداجدا فى اسئلتك مرة عن الخلق واعطيناك وانت لم تجب مرة ان المسيح الله اعطيناك وانت لم تجب مرة عن الله واله وهو ما هو موجود بالكتاب المذكر بأعالية وانت لم تجب مرة عن فعل المعجزات وبذلك يكون الله واجبناك واوضحنا لك المغالطة فيها وغيرها الكثير جداجدا

سلام:flowers:​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

الجنتل المسلم
اراك تجادل دون فايدة رغم كل الاجوبة الي قدمها الاخوة


*قال المسيح إن له ذات الكرامة الإلهية*
*فلقد قال لليهود: «لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب» (يوحنا5: 23)*

*في حديث الرب مع اليهود، بعد شفائه للرجل المقعد في بيت حسدا (يوحنا5)، قال المسيح عبارة فهم اليهود منها أنه يعادل نفسه بالله. والمسيح في الحديث الذي تلى ذلك، لم يحاول تبرئة نفسه من هذه التهمة، وذلك لأنه فعلاً «الله (الذي) ظهر في الجسد» (1تيموثاوس3: 16)، بل أكد ذلك المفهوم بصور متعددة. فلقد أوضح (في ع22) أنه يعمل الأعمال الإلهية ذاتها، من ثم يخطو خطوة أبعد في الآية موضوع دراستنا فيقول إن له ذات الكرامة الإلهية. وواضح أن الأولى (الأعمال الإلهية) لا يقوى عليها مخلوق، وأن الثانية (الكرامة الإلهية) ليست من حق مخلوق، كائنًا من كان. فلقد ختم المسيح تلك القائمة من الأعمال الإلهية التي يمارسها بالقول إن الآب لا يدين أحدًا، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن، ويوضح السبب لذلك فيقول: «لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب».
والآن أرجو - عزيزي القارئ - أن تلاحظ هذين الأمرين اللذين لا يجب أن يمرا بدون تعليق من الكاتب، ودون انتباه من القارئ. الأمر الأول: أن الجميع سيكرمون الابن، وليس فريق من الناس دون غيرهم. والأمر الثاني: أنهم سيكرمون الابن كما يكرمون الآب، وليس بمستوى أقل أو بأسلوب أضعف.
هذه الآية إذًا توضح بأسلوب قاطع وصريح أن الابن له ذات الكرامة والمجد الذي للآب، ويستحيل أن يكون هذا مع أي مخلوق أيا كان. لقد قال الله في العهد القديم مجدي لا أعطيه لآخر. والله طبعا لم يتراجع عن ذلك عندما أعلن المسيح أن الآب يريد إكرام الابن بذات الكرامة التي للآب، وذلك لأن الآب والابن واحد (يوحنا10: 30).
ونلاحظ أن المسيح في هذه الآية - كعادة إنجيل يوحنا دائمًا - بعد أن ذكر هذا الحق إيجابيًا، عاد وأكده في صيغة سلبية. فقال: «من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب». يقول البعض إنهم يكرمون الله، ويسجدون له، ولكنهم لا يقبلون فكرة إكرام المسيح بذات مستوى إكرامهم لله، بل وربما تتضمن نظرتهم للمسيح شيئًا من الاحتقار لشخصه. ولكن كلمات المسيح هنا قاطعة، إن ”من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب“، وبعد ذلك قال المسيح إن من يبغض الابن يبغض الآب (يوحنا15: 23)، كما قال أيضًا إن من ينكر الابن ينكر الآب أيضًا (1يوحنا2: 23). 
وعندما يقول المسيح إن ”الجميع“ سيكرمون الابن، فهو كان يعني المؤمنين وغير المؤمنين على السواء. فالله لم يدع ذلك الأمر حسب مزاج الإنسان، أن يكرم المسيح أو لا يكرمه، ولو أنه وضع في يديه أسلوب إكرامه للابن. فجميع البشر سوف يكرمون الابن بطريقة أو بأخرى، إما بإيمانهم به الآن، أو بدينونتهم منه فيما بعد. والمسيح إما أن يحيي أو يدين. من يؤمن به ينال الحياة الأبدية، ومن لا يؤمن يدان.*​
* قال المسيح إنه ابن الله *​*الوحيد: *​
 
*فلقد قال لنيقوديموس أيضًا: 
«لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. لأن لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم، بل ليخلص به العالم. الذي يؤمن به لا يدان، والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد» (يوحنا3: 16). *​*
* 

*يقول البعض – بجهل أو بخبث - إن الكتاب المقدس عندما يقول إن المسيح هو ابن الله، فهو في ذلك نظير الكثيرين من الخلائق الذين دعوا ”أبناء الله“، مثل الملائكة (أيوب 1: 6؛ 2: 1)، أو مثل آدم (لوقا3: 38)، أو مثل المؤمنين (غلاطية 3: 26). لكن الحقيقة أن الفارق بين الأمرين واسع وكبير. 
إن الملائكة، وكذلك آدم، اعتبروا أبناء الله باعتبارهم مخلوقين منه بالخلق المباشر. وأما المسيح فهو ليس مخلوقًا بل هو الخالق (يوحنا1: 3؛ كولوسي 1: 16). ثم إن المؤمنين هم أبناء لله بالإيمان وبالنعمة (يوحنا1: 12؛ 1يوحنا3: 1)، أما المسيح فهو الابن الأزلي. وسوف نعود لهذا الأمر في الفصل التالي عند حديثنا عن المسيح ابن الله. 
على أن الآية التي نتحدث عنها هنا قاطعة الدلالة، فهي تقول عن المسيح إنه ”ابن الله الوحيد“ (ارجع أيضًا إلى يوحنا1: 14و 18؛ 3: 18؛ يوحنا الأولى 4: 9). وعندما يقول إنه ابن الله الوحيد، فهذا معناه أنه ليس له شبيه ولا نظير. ولقد كرر المسيح الفكر عينه في أحد أمثاله الشهيرة ، حيث ذكر المسيح أن الإنسان صاحب الكرم (الذي يرمز في المثل إلى الله) أرسل عبيدًا كثيرين إلى الكرامين ليأخذوا ثمر الكرم، لكن الكرامين أهانوا العبيد وأرسلوهم فارغين، لكنه أخيرًا أرسل إليهم ابنه. يقول المسيح: «إذ كان لهأيضًا ابن واحد حبيب إليه، أرسله أيضًا إليهم أخيرًا قائلاً إنهم يهابون ابني» (مرقس 12: 6). وواضح أن العبيد الكثيرين هم الأنبياء، وأما الابن الوحيد الذي أرسله إليهم أخيرًا فهو الرب يسوع المسيح. 
ويوضِّح كاتب رسالة العبرانيين هذا الأمر عندما يقول: «الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديمًا بأنواع وطرق كثيرة، كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه.. الذي به أيضًا عمل العالمين. الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته» (عبرانيين 1: 1-3). 
ونلاحظ أن المسيح لما كان هنا على الأرض لم يستخدم عن الله سوى تعبير ”الآب“ أو ”أبي“، ولم يستعمل تعبير ”أبانا“ قط، وذلك لأن هناك فارقًا كبيرًا بين بنوته هو لله وبنوتنا نحن. وبعد قيامته له المجد من الأموات قال لمريم المجدلية: «إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم» (يوحنا20: 17). لقد صرنا نحن أبناء الله بالنعمة، وأما هو فالابن من الأزل. 
صحيح هو كان قد سبق وقال عن نفسه لنيقوديموس إنه ابن الإنسان (ع14)، والآن يقول إنه ابن الله الوحيد (ع16)، وفي الحالتين استخدم التعبير ذاته: ”يؤمن به“، وذلك لأننا نؤمن بالطبيعتين اللاهوتية والناسوتية في المسيح، فهو ”ابن الله الوحيد“، وهو أيضًا ”ابن الإنسان“، هو الله وهو الإنسان في آن. والإيمان به ينجي من الهلاك الأبدي ويمتع بالحياة الأبدية. 
ثم تفكر في هذا المجد: فيقول المسيح لنيقوديموس: ”لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن“ بالابن الوحيد، أي شخصه المعبود، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية“. وأيضًا: ”الذي يؤمن به لا يدان، والذي لا يؤمن قد دين، لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد“ (يوحنا3: 18). إنه هو إذًا سر الحياة الأبدية، وهو السبب للدينونة الأبدية، أ فليس لهذا من معنى يا أولي الألباب؟*​ 

 
*ارجو ان تقرا هذا الموضوع*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20578​


----------



## Kiril (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

رد حلو يا اخ 100 100


----------



## fredyyy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

*الأخ العزيز / MichaelMagdy*
*طالما انت لا تريد القراة ....*

*يمكن الأستاذ جنتل خايف يقرأ الكتاب المقدس *

*ذلك لأن الانجيل يُخبر الذي لا يؤمن بصليب المسيح بعقابة الأبدي *

*وهذا يُرعبه جداً لأن النهاية مرعبة جداً *

*ولأن معتقداته ُتحقق له كل رغباتة (المنظورة وغير المنظورة)*

*فهو ُيفضل الظلمة عن النور ... لأن النور يكشف خفايا القلب *

*مكتوب :*

*عب 4:12 *
*لان كلمة الله حية وفعالة وامضى من كل سيف ذي حدين وخارقة الى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميزة افكار القلب ونياته.*


----------



## maria123 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

لك مرح يفهمووو  واللةمرح يفهمو :smil8::smil8: :smi411:


----------



## fredyyy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

*maria123 
لك مرح يفهمووو واللةمرح يفهمو  *

*لا لا لا لن يكونوا أشد قساوة من شاول الذي أصبح بولس 

إننا ُنعلن الحق الإلهي لهم وهم أصحاب الإختيار 

إما حياة أبدية (مع المسيح) أو هلاك أبدي*


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

يمكن الأستاذ جنتل خايف يقرأ الكتاب المقدس 

ذلك لأن الانجيل يُخبر الذي لا يؤمن بصليب المسيح بعقابة الأبدي 

وهذا يُرعبه جداً لأن النهاية مرعبة جداً 


خلص اوك انا موافق اتعذب ليه مين انت لحتى تقرر من الصح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ولأن معتقداته ُتحقق له كل رغباتة (المنظورة وغير المنظورة)

فهو ُيفضل الظلمة عن النور ... لأن النور يكشف خفايا القلب 

مكتوب :

عب 4:12 
لان كلمة الله حية وفعالة وامضى من كل سيف ذي حدين وخارقة الى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميزة افكار القلب ونياته. 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
من هو الله هنا الاب ام الابن(المسيح)
وهو ابن الاله اله ايضا؟؟​


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

لك مرح يفهمووو واللةمرح يفهمو 


هههههههههههههههههههههههه اوك فهمينى انت؟؟؟
انا موافق وما عندى مانع؟؟؟​


----------



## Ramzi (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*



> لك مرح يفهمووو واللةمرح يفهمو
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لا هي بس حبت تحكي انه مفقود الامل منك .... قبر مغلق :smi411:


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*



> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> من هو الله هنا الاب ام الابن(المسيح)
> وهو ابن الاله اله ايضا؟؟


 
*انت تفهم!؟؟*

*اقرا هذه المشاركة*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=462812&postcount=38


----------



## fredyyy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

*الجنتل *

*لكي لا تسأل مرة أخرى لماذا هنا قال ولماذا هناك قال :*

*الميسح هو (الله ... ابن الله ... ابن الانسان)*


*المسيح هو الله*
*في **2:6*
*الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان **يكون معادلا للّه*

*المسيح ابن الله*
*يو 5:18*
*فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض **السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه **بالله*

*المسيح ابن **الانسان*
*مت 12:8*
*فان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت **ايضا*
*مت 18:11*
*لان ابن الانسان قد جاء لكي يخلّص ما قد**هلك**.*

*مر 13:26*
*وحينئذ يبصرون ابن الانسان آتيا في سحاب بقوة كثيرة **ومجد*


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

الميسح هو (الله ... ابن الله ... ابن الانسان)


المسيح هو الله
في 2:6
الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه
هنا تقول ان الذي بصورة الله ليس شرطا ان يكون الها؟؟؟
المسيح ابن الله
يو 5:18
فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله

المسيح ابن الانسان
مت 12:8
فان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا
مت 18:11
لان ابن الانسان قد جاء لكي يخلّص ما قدهلك.

مر 13:26
وحينئذ يبصرون ابن الانسان آتيا في سحاب بقوة كثيرة ومجد 


ليك حبيبي فكر برويه هل يمكن لاي مخلوق ان يكون ابن ثلاثة اشياء؟؟؟؟
ابن الله وابن الانسان والله؟
لماذا هل يتساوى عندك مفهوم الله والانسان؟؟؟
كيف والله خالق الانسان؟؟؟؟
واكتر من مليون مرة هل شرط ان ابن الله يمتلك الصفات الالهيه ويكون اله؟؟؟
نحن من روح الله ولكن ابناء ابائنا وامهاتنا وبالاصل ابناء ادم وحواء عليهماالسلام

وشكرا لك لاحترامك اداب الحوار​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*



> ليك حبيبي فكر برويه هل يمكن لاي مخلوق ان يكون ابن ثلاثة اشياء؟؟؟؟
> ابن الله وابن الانسان والله؟
> لماذا هل يتساوى عندك مفهوم الله والانسان؟؟؟
> كيف والله خالق الانسان؟؟؟؟
> ...


 


امتى راح تفهم؟؟
المسيح مش مخلوق المسيح مولود غير مخلوق
واي اشياء هذه !!!! .... ممكن توضح؟
المسيح ابن الله
يو 5:18
فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه *معادلا نفسه **بالله*
ابن الله يشير الى لاهوت السيد المسيح الاقنوم الثاني

اما ابن الاسنان يشير الى ناسوت السيد المسيح


نستطيع أن نختصر عقيدة الثالوث في ثلاث عبارات بسيطة .. أن الله موجود بذاته ... وهذا الإله الموجود بذاته هو ناطق بعقله ... وهذا الإله الموجود بذاته والناطق بعقله هو حي بروحه القدوس ...
إذن أين الثلاث آلهة ... مجرد إتهام ليس له أي أساس من الصحة لا في الكتاب المقدس ولا في عقيدة الكنيسة منذ ألفي عام؛ ولا في كتابات المسيحيين عبر تاريخهم الطويل

فالشمس مثلاً هي شمس واحدة .. ولكنها ليست واحدة صماء ميتة؛ مع أنها جماد .. وإنما الشمس واحد فيه حركة قائمة بقيامه .. ما معنى هذا ؟ يعني أن الشمس منذ أن خُلِقت وأوجدت في هذه الحياة كانت فيها هذه الحركة الداخلية ... فالشمس الواحدة فيها ذات وهو كتلة الشمس؛ أو ما نسميه قرص الشمس؛ وهذه الشمس تولد النور وتنبثق منها الحرارة ... ولكن رغم ذلك هي الشمس الواحدة بالرغم من هذا الثالوث الذي فيها ... طبعاً مع الفارق في التشبيه ... إشرح مثل الشمس.


فأنت واحد ولكنك ثالوث أيضاً .. فيك الروح والنفس والجسد .. وأنت ليس ثلاث بشر وإنما إنسان واحد.
إذن فالواقع يثبت وبأمثلة كثيرة جداً أن الواحد الحي لا يمكن أن يكون واحد أصم لا حركة فيه. وأن لا تعارض بين الواحدانية والثالوث أو تعدد الصفات الذاتية




بكلمة الرب(المسيح) صُنِعت السموات. مز6:33 ...إن كلمة الرب قوة جبارة تخلق كل شيء. كلمة الله.


هذا هو الذي قلت عنه يأتي بعد رجل كان قدامي؛ لأنه كان قبلي. يو30:1


----------



## fredyyy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

*الجنتل *

*إننا لا نتكلم عن ثلاث شخصيات 

لكن المسيح (الله الذي يُعبد, الله الذي فدى, والله الذي عاش بيننا)

كل هذة المشاهد ُتعبر عن المسيح في تمُّز كامل دون إنفصال* 
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هل يمكن لاي مخلوق ان يكون ابن ثلاثة اشياء ؟

المسيح ليس أحد المخلوقات ... خطأ خطأ خطأ خطأ خطأ 

المسيح ليس ثلاثة أشياء ....... خطأ خطأ خطأ خطأ خطأ 

حاسب في كلامك ...... المسيح هو الله وله كل الإحترام والتقدير والسجود*


----------



## Twin (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال محيييرنى جداااا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ جنتل*

*بصراحة مش عارف أقول أيه ؟؟؟؟*
*جدل أعمي وتواصل غير مفيد*
*ولف ودوران *
*وعدم فهم وقلب مغلق *
*وأسئلة هنا وهنا *
*مش معقولة كدة*

*عامة أجاب الأخوة وكفوا*
*ولا داعي للجدال العقيم وعدم الفهم المتعمد*​*يغلق الموضوع*​
*وليكون بركة *​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

